# What's the difference between atrial cardioversion and external cardioversion?



## LDWalker CPC (Nov 21, 2014)

Inpatient coding question: Patient has atrial fibrillation and undergoes external cardioversion. Is that coded with 99.61 Atrial cardioversion or 99.62 Other electric countershock of the heart (which includes external cardioversion.) I was under the impression that atrial cardioversion was internal during surgery. I can't seem to find anything differentiating between the two procedures though.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Nov 24, 2014)

I code pro-fee and use 92960 for cardioversion, elective, electrical conversion of arrhythmia; external.  I'm not sure how that translates to inpatient coding.  Upon querying my provider he said that cardioversions are done specifically to convert an atrial fibrillation rhythm in the atrium of the heart.


----------

